# [solved] portage - ilosc pakietow system/world = niezgodnosc

## kongi

Witam

Niech mi ktoś miły proszę wyjaśni/sprawdzi u siebie skąd się bierze rozbieżność całkowitej ilości pakietów i ilości w system/world

a konkretnie:

eix -Inc = podaje u mnie 192 sztuki

eix -Inc --world = 70

eix -Inc --system = 42

nie jest to oczywiście błąd bazy eix'a zaznaczam, pakiety z jakiegoś powodu nie dopisują się do /var/lib/portage/world

uruchomienie regenworld - niewiele zmienia

efekt tego jest taki, że to czego nie ma w world niestety nie jest brane pod uwagę przy emerge -up

jeśli wybierzemy sobie coś z eix -unc i zrobimy emerge -up - dopisuje sie ładnie do world

wydaje mi się że to nie jest jakiś odosobniony błąd tak w ogóle, u qmpla na nowo postawionym gentoo (x86) jest dokładnie to samo

czy ktoś potrafi to wyjaśnić ? bo na razie poza eix -Inc > /var/lib/portage/world nic mi nie przychodzi do głowy

pozdrawiamLast edited by kongi on Tue Nov 10, 2009 10:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

ekhm... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

&&

man portage, man emerge...

----------

## SlashBeast

emerge -up world nigdy Ci nie zaktualizuje depsow, jezeli nie bedzie wymagac tego jakis ebuild (np. >=wieksza wersja czegos tam). Set system jest w set'cie world, w world jest TYLKO to co Ty instalowales, to co podales po emerge, reszta sa zaleznosciami i nie maja prawa byc w world, jak chcesz zaktualizowac wszystko daj emerge -NuDa world (przeczytaj man emerge). Tak dziala gentoo, to nie jest bug, to ficzer. Dzieki temu osierocone zaleznosci wywalisz przez emerge --depclean -a.

----------

## kongi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> emerge -up world nigdy Ci nie zaktualizuje depsow, jezeli nie bedzie wymagac tego jakis ebuild (np. >=wieksza wersja czegos tam). Set system jest w set'cie world, w world jest TYLKO to co Ty instalowales, to co podales po emerge, reszta sa zaleznosciami i nie maja prawa byc w world, jak chcesz zaktualizowac wszystko daj emerge -NuDa world (przeczytaj man emerge). Tak dziala gentoo, to nie jest bug, to ficzer. Dzieki temu osierocone zaleznosci wywalisz przez emerge --depclean -a.

 

ok, dzięki to wiele wyjaśnia  :Smile:  nad sensownością i w ogóle działaniem depclean nie ma co dyskutowac...

-uND też tego nie rusza to inna sprawa

----------

## dylon

Podlacze sie do watku aby nie tworzyc podobnego.

Ostatnio robilem emerge -e system i emerge -e world. No i mocno sie zdziwilem, bo w world znalazly sie wszystkie pakiety emergowane wczesniej jako system.

To normalne?

(system nowy - wlasnie go postawilem po zmianie z x86 na nocona)

----------

## dziadu

To normalne. Slash napisał, że "system' zawiera się w "world". Ja też się pod tym podpisuje.

----------

